# human food???



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys, so I'm trying to find out just how bad human food is for a puppy? I don't want her to get bad habits, but i also want her to have a strong stomach when she grows up, so if she does get into human food she's not puking or popping all over the place. Tell me your personal thoughts and what you do with your dogs regarding this.

Thanks!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

How can human food be bad for dogs...processed human junk food is, just as it is for us...but real meat, and antiox. veg and mod. fruits are good. In fact your dog has a better chance of develepment incl. these things then strictly "dog food" diet.

Processed kibble is full of rendered fats (some of unknown origin and could be euthinized pets and diseased animals depending on the brand and what is on the label), GMO's like corn and soy, wheat - all affect the body in diff. ways.

Research the BARF threads as well the health threads and you will see a lot of similarities of illness and why/how food helped overcome these


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some foods are bad for dogs, I'm sure you can use the 'search' function for a list if you don't already know of these foods. Don't let your puppy or grown dog get too much fatty foods, my vet said that can cause pancreatitis. (My vet said NO human food) but many will say that, while I have read of great benifets of feeding BARF, I know what my vet would have to say about that.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I share some things with my puppy: he likes apples, bananas, cheese, meat, eggs. He won't eat carrots (although many dogs do like them) or lettuce, but he gets very worked up when he sees our other dog enjoying them. He keeps trying to eat it and spitting it back out, over and over. He's so funny when he does that!

I only feed him simple foods like that, nothing processed or any kind of junk food that we have ourselves.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I give my dog "human food", but only in the sense of raw veggies, some fruit, and raw meat and eggs. Cheese is an occasional treat. He LOVES almonds (unsalted), we actually use that as a training treat (expensive, but oh well)... he could care less about hot dogs, but will do cartwheels for nuts. My vet said that they're ok in moderation, not toxic or anything. I give him whole carrots to chew on; he loves lettuce and absolutely loves bananas. He gets to lick plates once in a while as a treat, usually if we've had steak. 


I am not ashamed to admit that I made him "sushi" once. We had a sushi party and I felt bad that I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him, so I wrapped carrots and cucumbers in plain white rice and nori... yeah... I was _that_ person for a day.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Most human food is great for dogs, as long as you use NO seasoning. Now their are some foods that they should not eat and here is a link to those foods. I fed Tony as much meat as much as I can afford. I cook all chicken and eggs due to the fact the chicken and eggs are all mass produced, Turkey also.

*Human Foods and Products Poisonous or Bad for Dogs*


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSD2 said:


> (My vet said NO human food) but many will say that, while I have read of great benifets of feeding BARF, I know what my vet would have to say about that.


Ask your vet what dogs were fed before dog food was invented.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

:rofl:

And how often they were needed to be seen by a vet, before "dog" food was invented




Sunflowers said:


> Ask your vet what dogs were fed before dog food was invented.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

But what about the fact of feeding your puppy these different foods? My breeder and vet said if your going to switch their food, slowly introduce it to their current food by just mixing small amounts of their new food with their current food, and to do this over the course of a week or so. Won't givinga puppy different, random foods need with their digestion and stomach and lead to more diaria? ( already dealing with it some)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It depends on what your giving them..If I gave my dog say, a BIG chunk of liver, you can guarantee I'll probably see diarhea.

There are alot of people who feed "RAW", I think some have to be gradually introduced as it can also lead to upset, however, once switched over many do fine.

When one has a sick/upset stomache dog, most vets will tell you to either fast them or use a chicken/rice or beef/rice diet (human food) ..sooo

Again, I think adding a little 'something' to your dogs food if your feeding kibble, certainly won't kill him, it's about moderation and what your feeding ..If you think what you've added is giving him an upset stomache or diarhea, just stay away from whatever it was.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I feed all of my dogs (including the 12 week puppy) my table scraps when I'm done eating and they lick my plates clean together. Assuming the foods I was eating are dog-safe of course or not flocked with seasonings and spices or other items that cause stomach upset. They got some bacon and potatoes this morning.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

You have to think about how you eat. Do you introduce steak a few bites at a time while you transition from chicken? Transitioning needs are a result of feeding the exact same thing 2-3x per day, 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year. Would you eat that way? 

Now bacon )), although my dog would do a jig to have - would cause projectile diarrhea...while others - no problem.

Plenty info on here....but if your dog is having digestive issues right now add a tbsp. or two of plain canned pumpkin...if transitioning to a grain free food, try fasting a day w/some organic chicken broth (not cambells re: msg) and rice water (boil rice w/twice as much water and twice as long)...this will help bind, sooth and add nutrients


----------

